# Lola was on SKY news!



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

I found this yesterday and Lola was on SKY news when she won Prettiest Girl the other week at a show! lol
if you just click on the link below
I definitely have a face for radio!

http://tyneandwear.sky.com/news/article/35140


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

ooooh Julie! You are the new ILMC celebrity! You both make a very pretty pair! x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH!!! That is so awesome! and you both looked GREAT!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Love it! There is obviously a trend going on here as Betty won prettiest bitch at a local show today and another cockapoo was second!!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aahh... That's fantastic 
Lola has Celebrity status now... She looks fantastic .. Very proud to see a 
Cockapoo win 
X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

JulesB said:


> Love it! There is obviously a trend going on here as Betty won prettiest bitch at a local show today and another cockapoo was second!!!!


Oh well done Betty too


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Great news clip you both look very happy
congratulations to you and Lola


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Prize winning girls!! yay!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aaaahhh that's so good... You both looked like you had a good day!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Super footage, no wonder she won xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

At least with Lola on the news it is letting the world know cockapoos are the best!!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Well done. You have done all Cockapoo and owners proud xxx 


Jeanie x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well done Lola you look like a real star and so do you Julie, most definitely not a radio face, one for front of camera me thinks.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Both pretty girls


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

So cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

That was a pleasure to watch - Lola and Julie - both beautiful xx
Well done !
Thank you for making me smile this morning!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

That's fantastic -well done to you both!
Ian


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

We are honoured by celebs on ILMC, we are not worthy :laugh: :congrats:


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Brilliant - well done x


----------

